

This site produces a browsable tree of related info if you enter a keyword - slashdotaccount
http://exploresion.org

======
roryokane
Perhaps this uses DBpedia
([http://wiki.dbpedia.org/About](http://wiki.dbpedia.org/About))?

This is similar to the site Freebase
([http://www.freebase.com/](http://www.freebase.com/)), which has a lot more
data. Example node: India
([http://www.freebase.com/m/03rk0](http://www.freebase.com/m/03rk0)).

~~~
PaulHoule
This definitely is based on Wikipedia categories, which can be extracted from
DBpedia.

------
pepsi
This reminds me of "Nested" from Orteil, the creator of Cookie Clicker.

[http://orteil.dashnet.org/nested](http://orteil.dashnet.org/nested)

------
captn3m0
I'm not sure but it seems to use the category pages on the wikipedia pages to
show you the tree.

------
anigbrowl
Could use another few iterations of the interface (I don't like the way the
lists vanish right after they appear), but the concept and execution are first
rate. I will be making regular use of this. Most semantic-web-like thing I've
seen so far this year.

------
vonuebelgarten
This site also summarizes what I hate in the current webdesign trends: broken
back button and spurious event handlers attached to the not-quite-linky-links.

------
unhappyhippie
For almost all of my queries, this is just giving me the list of "categories"
on the corresponding wikipedia page, leaving out the wiki-specific ones such
as " Articles with Open Directory Project links", etc. Clicking the categories
just opens the listings on the corresponding Wikipedia category page.

------
alan_cx
Quite possibly I don't understand what its doing or why, but I entered the
word "stylus", meaning the needle on a turntable, and I got an opening
suggestion of "writing implements", and the tree related only to that. So,
unfortunately for me a bit of a fail. Like I say, perhaps I missed the point.

~~~
IanCal
I assume it didn't have that meaning in whatever database it's using. Writing
implements is a valid interpretation at least. It does seem to do
disambiguation if you search for the classic 'pitch'.

It's just a fun way of walking from one concept to another, like browsing
Wikipedia and ending up miles from where you started.

------
fenollp
You could maybe couple that with links found with
wikipedia.org/wiki/*_(disambiguation) results

------
mherdeg
This is very cuil!

~~~
chinpokomon
Nice. I thought Cuil had some interesting things they were doing.

------
waterlion
Really impressed with results for words like 'twirling', 'homoiconicity',
'ferromagnetic', 'mahler'.

Unimpressed by 'sandwiches', which surprised me.

~~~
rainbowgarden
'sandwich' gives a great result. there is some song called sandwiches and it's
taking that into context. may be looking for the closest match of the given
word.

------
jamessb
Annoyingly, the contextual menu makes it impossible to open the wikipedia
articles in new tabs. One solution would to have actual links (either text or
icons) after each title.

------
obphious
Interesting visualization -- perhaps having a link to the wikipedia page for
each item or using an iframe to display the wikipedia page would make it a bit
more useful.

~~~
uaygsfdbzf
alt+click is going to the wikipedia page

------
vdm
Nice idea.

The "Explore " text is unnecessary spam. As is the fact that they are not real
links.

------
coldcode
There are other platforms that don't have alt keys or where control click is a
second mouse button.

------
hsmyers
Good start but a little shallow. Try 'Tolkien' or 'Lord of the Rings'...

------
raihukonen
I liked the idea. it's information travel.

------
timpattinson
Did we kill it? Not working for me in Firefox.

------
rainbowgarden
it's fun to browse through. I started with "India", ended up at Charlie Sheen
..

------
maplesyrup87
i like the way we could wander around :)

------
rebekacarleback
oh! well lots of data here. good one

------
uaygsfdbzf
wow. The best use i found is if you know something of a kind and want to find
something like it.

